# Arquitecto técnico / Arquitectura técnica



## Alipegil

Hola!!!!

Teniendo en cuenta que los Ingleses no tienen de esto ¿cómo lo traduzco? ¿Technical architect?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Albpharma

hola ... cuando yo era joven el arquitecto técnico se llamaba ..
*

aparejador,-ora* _m,f GB_ quantity surveyor, _US_ foreman builder

Saludos


----------



## jabberwocky

Albpharma said:
			
		

> hola ... cuando yo era joven el arquitecto técnico se llamaba ..
> *
> 
> aparejador,-ora* _m,f GB_ quantity surveyor, _US_ foreman builder
> 
> Saludos




hola, realmente no es una traducción muy adecuada, en inglés, se refiere más a lo que aquí se llama 'jefe de obra' o 'encargado'.

yo soy ingeniero técnico y lo traduzco como bachelor in sciences. 

a ver qué opinan los angloparlantes.

fyi: ingenieros and arquitectos técnicos study 3 years, instead the ingenieros superiores' five years of college. you can study técnicos and later two years more to get the superior degree. anyhow, both are college degrees, studied at university.


----------



## Alipegil

Gracias!

Por otros medios me ha llegado la traducción "Architectural Technicians". Aparentemente no realizan exactamente las mismas funciones que nuestros arquitectos Técnicos, pero también están colegiados. Y no pueden llamarse Technical Architects porque el título Archtitect está legalmente reservado a los arquitectos superiores...

Y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Metaleer

Architectural Techologist es la traducción legalmente correcta, pero Architectural Technician también es válida. Bajo ningúna condición, un profesional nunca puede referirse a sí mismo como Architect, ya que como ya se ha dicho, este término sólo lo pueden usar los Architects.


----------



## clipper

Estoy intentando actualmente conseguir reconocimiento de titulo para ejercer arquitectura técnica en España así que he leido bastante sobre el tema.

El papel del arquitecto técnico en España es mucho más general que los titulos ingleses así que cada arquitecto técnico en España haría algo que se puede traducir a una profesión inglesa pero puede ser que uno hace lo que en Inglaterra sería el papel de "Quantity Surveyor" otro haría el papel inglés de "Building Surveyor", otro lo de "Project Manager", otro lo de "Clerk of Works" etc etc.

Por eso es tan dificil traducir, si me puedes dar un poco de información sobre el puesto podría decirte cual titulo/profesión en iglés pega mejor.

Estoy tambien de acuardo que la palabra Architect es la reserva de Arquitectos superiores.


----------



## Metaleer

Un arquitecto técnico es aquel que dirige la obra durante la fase de contrucción, asegurándose que se están utilizando los materiales que se deben de usar, verificando si la ejecución de la construcción se realiza de acuerdo con el proyecto.

He aquí las disposicones normativas de estos titulados:

La regulación de la profesión la determinan, fundamentalmente, cinco disposiciones normativas:   
1.- Decreto de atribuciones de 16 de junio de 1935, que contempla la intervención obligada del aparejador en las obras de construcción, su titulación oficial y la determinación de las funciones y atribuciones. Esta normativa, parcialmente vigente, ya no es de aplicación, puesto que califica al aparejador de "ayudante técnico". Hoy, este profesional tiene atribuciones y competencias autónomas, totalmente desvinculadas del arquitecto. 
2.- Decreto 148/1969, de 13 de febrero, que establece la denominación de "arquitecto técnico" con la especialidad de ejecución de obras. 
3.- Decreto 265/1971, de 19 de febrero, que regula las facultades, competencias y atribuciones, otorgándose la de exigir el cumplimiento de las disposiciones vigentes en materia de seguridad en el trabajo. 
4.- Ley 12/1986, de 1 de abril, en virtud de la cual se respetan las facultades y atribuciones otorgadas en las disposiciones anteriores y se amplían en lo que concierne a capacidad de proyección, ejercicio de la docencia y materias relacionadas con la gestión (tasaciones, peritajes, informes, dictámenes, planificación y otros trabajos análogos). 
5.- Ley 38/1999, de 5 de noviembre, de ordenación de la edificación, que fija las obligaciones y responsabilidades del arquitecto técnico y reafirma sus competencias anteriores como proyectista y director de la ejecución de la obra de construcción y, en relación con el Real decreto 1627/1997, de 24 de octubre, establece las disposiciones mínimas en materia de seguridad y prevención en las obras de construcción y crea la figura del "coordinador de seguridad" en esta materia, tanto en la fase de proyección como en la de ejecución de la obra, otorgándole facultades, competencias y responsabilidades en este campo.

Las competencias básicas pueden agruparse en tres grandes bloques:  

a) En la dirección de obras:   
- Ordenar y dirigir la ejecución material de las obras y las instalaciones.  
- Inspeccionar los materiales.  
- Controlar las instalaciones provisionales.  
- Ordenar la elaboración y puesta en obra de cada una de las unidades.  
- Medir las unidades de obra y elaborar los presupuestos.  
- Suscribir actos y certificaciones de obra.   

b) En diversos trabajos:   
- Delimitación de terrenos, medidas y peritajes.  
- Levantamientos de planos topográficos para trabajos de arquitectura y urbanismo.  
- Reconocimientos, consultas, dictámenes y certificaciones, dentro del ámbito de sus competencias.  
- Informes sobre el estado y la utilización de fincas.  
- Intervenciones periciales.  
- Estudios y elaboraciones de medidas sobre proyectos.  
- Racionalización, planificación y programación de obras.  
- Asesoramiento técnico en la fabricación de materiales y elementos para la construcción.  
- Control de la calidad de los materiales.  

c) En relación con la seguridad y la prevención:   
- Ocuparse de la prevención.  
- Ser designado coordinador de seguridad y prevención durante la elaboración del proyecto.  
- Ser designado coordinador de seguridad y prevención durante la ejecución de la obra.  
- Elaborar estudios de seguridad.  
- Elaborar estudios básicos de seguridad.  
- Aprobar los planes de seguridad.

Trabajo fundamental:

# Profesionales relacionados con la ejecución de las obras: director de la ejecución de la obra, jefe de obra, coordinador de obras, jefe de grupo y director técnico.
# Profesionales relacionados con el proyecto: coordinador de proyecto, técnico de proyecto y jefe de proyecto.
# Profesionales relacionados con las áreas funcionales de la empresa: gerente, director técnico, técnico de estudios, técnico comercial y jefe de proyecto.
# Profesionales relacionados con la seguridad y la salud: coordinador de seguridad y salud, técnico en seguridad y salud y proyectista de seguridad y salud.
# Profesionales relacionados con empresas de tasaciones y peritajes.
# Profesionales que realizan trabajos en colaboración con la Administración pública.

Fuente/Source: http://www10.gencat.net/dursi/gener...ts/sortides_professionals/1380_1080_1141.html


----------



## Pendragon

Hola soy nuevo y no se muy bien donde ir preguntando. 
Alguien sabe que traducción se le puede dar a Coordinador de Seguridad y Salud??? No se si existe esa figura en otros países... y si la hay si se dice igual en UK, en US y otros sitios.

Gracias


----------



## mora

Pendragon said:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo y no se muy bien donde ir preguntando.
> Alguien sabe que traducción se le puede dar a Coordinador de Seguridad y Salud??? No se si existe esa figura en otros países... y si la hay si se dice igual en UK, en US y otros sitios.
> 
> Gracias


 
Health and Safety Coordinator
Health and Safety Officer

(una tema nueva necesita un hilo nuevo) 

Mora


----------



## Pendragon

Gracias por la información. y a partir de ahora abriré un hilo nuevo


----------



## val2

Entonces si:

Arquitecto técnico = "Architectural Techologist" o "Architectural Technician"

la carrera sería así?:


Arquitectura técnica = "Architectural Techology" o "Architectural Technique"


----------



## Sofitamor

Quote : "Entonces si:

Arquitecto técnico = "Architectural Tech*n*ologist" o "Architectural Technician"*,*

*¿* la carrera sería así : *?*

Arquitectura técnica = "Architectural Tech*n*ology" o "Architectural Technique"

------------------

Solo he corregido puntuación y ortografía. 

Confieso que sobre el fondo de la cuestión (cómo debe traducirse ese título) no tengo ni idea. 

Solo sé que "Technical Architect" en inglés significa "Arquitecto de sistemas informáticos", es decir, nada que ver en absoluto; así que no se puede traducir como "Technical Architect". 

Yo optaría por "Arquitecto técnico = Architectural Technician", ya que technologist remite a tecnología y no a técnica.

Y ya puestos, mejor "*Architecture Technician*" que da más de 3 millones de resultados en Google, en lugar de "Architectural Technician", que solo da 300.000 y pico. 

Claro que tal vez se trate de profesiones completamente distintas, confieso que no lo sé...


----------



## Jay E

Desde el tratado de Bolonia de la Unión Europea (que regula las universidades, sus planes de estudios y sus titulaciones), ya en aplicación en España, la titulación de Arquitecto Técnico ("Aparejador") desaparece, y se crea la titulación de Grado de Ingeniería de la Edificación. Así, a partir de ya, los Arquitectos Técnicos o Aparejadores se denominarán Ingenieros de Edificación. En inglés: Building Engineers. Olé!


----------



## Jay E

val2 said:


> Entonces si:
> 
> Arquitecto técnico = "Architectural Techologist" o "Architectural Technician"
> 
> la carrera sería así?:
> 
> 
> Arquitectura técnica = "Architectural Techology" o "Architectural Technique"


 
Desde el tratado de Bolonia de la Unión Europea (que regula las universidades, sus planes de estudios y sus titulaciones), ya en aplicación en España, la titulación de Arquitecto Técnico ("Aparejador") desaparece, y se crea la titulación de Grado de Ingeniería de la Edificación. Así, a partir de ya, los Arquitectos Técnicos o Aparejadores se denominarán Ingenieros de Edificación. En inglés: Building Engineers. Olé!


----------

